# Tbolt owners previous phone... what did you come from?



## Dbagjones

I'll start... Motorola Backflip on AT&T. Had that phone much too long! Long live the Thunderbolt!!


----------



## avlfive

OG Droid to the Incredible to the DX (gave that to the GF) and meow I'm on the TBolt.


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

I'm currently using my Fascinate but will have my Bolt in 2 days. I look forward to getting it.


----------



## Dbagjones

Welcome to the club! The phone has it's quirks, but the awesomness of it easily outweighs them.


----------



## davidjr621

UTStarcomm Blitz -> LG enV -> enV2 -> enV3 -> OG Droid -> Incredible -> TBolt


----------



## R1Lover

Ok this is going to date me a little lmao but all true...







I'm sure I missed a few in there as well.


Motorola Bag Phone
Pioneer Fixed Cell Phone (mounted in truck) 
Nokia 6310
Nextel i530
Nextel Treo
Nextel 1930
iPhone 1
iPhone 2
iPhone 3g
iPhone 3Gs 
Samsung Omnia
Droid 1
Incredible
Thunderbolt


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

R1Lover said:


> Ok this is going to date me a little lmao but all true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few in there as well.
> 
> 
> Motorola Bag Phone
> Pioneer Fixed Cell Phone (mounted in truck)
> Nokia 6310
> Nextel i530
> Nextel Treo
> Nextel 1930
> iPhone 1
> iPhone 2
> iPhone 3g
> iPhone 3Gs
> *Samsung Omnia*
> Droid 1
> Incredible
> Thunderbolt


Wasnt that one of the biggest mistakes ever? I also got the Omnia and boy was it a royal pain in the ass and a piece for a phone haha.


----------



## R1Lover

TheBeavertownKid said:


> Wasnt that one of the biggest mistakes ever? I also got the Omnia and boy was it a royal pain in the ass and a piece for a phone haha.


Yes it was probably the worst phone of the bunch.... the touch screen was crap... and it was winblows... but it was also through my work and I didn't have a choice until the Droid came out as they were on Verizon only... lol


----------



## xoomdev

OG Droid
HTC Incredible < returned
Samsung Fascinate
Motorola Droid X < returned
HTC Incredible < again...
HTC TBolt


----------



## scsa20

Nokia (can't remember the models I had)
LG (some pos flip phone)
Palm 700w
Samsung sch-i750 (I think... it was a windows phone 6.0)
Blackberry Tour 9630
Motorola Droid X
And in 2 days: HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## mcmillanje

OG Droid. (Through work)
OG droid. (Got a personal one... withdrawals after I lost the work one.)
Droid 2
TB.


----------



## goodspellar

dumbphones
Blackberry Tour 9630
Droid X
Tbolt


----------



## Andrew

BlackBerry 9650
BlackBerry 8330

They were good to me as far as BB's go. Loved hybriding them


----------



## cassdroid

I dunno whatelse
env
env2
voyager
7 bb strorm
2 bb storm 2
Android
OG Droid -> DINC (2 weeks) -> TBolt


----------



## crash1781

Dumbphones
Blackjack2
More dumbphones
Voyager
Droid X
Fascinate
Thunderbolt

sent from my Das Bamf Thunderbolt


----------



## Bookie

Several flip phones
BlackBerry storm of crap
Droid 2
Thunderbolt

Pity the noob as u were pitied in ur noobishness


----------



## packruler

Sony Ericsson
HTC Tilt
iPhone 3G
Droid X
TBolt


----------



## KsKnightmare

Droid then Droid X for 1 week.


----------



## ECFfighter7232

Nextel phones>G1>BB Storm>DroidX>Thunderbolt


----------



## Busphan

A few dumbphone, hTc eris, hTc Thunderbolt.


----------



## sparta31

Came from the OG Droid then to the DROID X last and the best the THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Nusince

R1Lover said:


> Ok this is going to date me a little lmao but all true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few in there as well.
> 
> 
> Motorola Bag Phone
> Pioneer Fixed Cell Phone (mounted in truck)
> Nokia 6310
> Nextel i530
> Nextel Treo
> Nextel 1930
> iPhone 1
> iPhone 2
> iPhone 3g
> iPhone 3Gs
> Samsung Omnia
> Droid 1
> Incredible
> Thunderbolt


Bag phone... ahhh memories... Remember the days when people used to sit on bridges and use sniffers to clone cell phone numbers...


----------



## Shiftyshadee

I came from the Incredible

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## Sysadmin-x

Old samsung flip phone >> didn't even have a camera, but did have color display
Newer samsung flip phone >> finally had a camera
LG Envy >> not too bad for an early phone.
Treo 700wx >> got me started on the smart phones
Samsung Omnia i910 >> yes a crappy phone, but better than nothing.
Droid X >> loved the thing, still have it.
Tbolt >> Pure #win gotta love the devs for this thing.


----------



## srh.pres.usx

BB Storm1 > DInc (rooted) > DX (rooted) > T-bolt (currently stock)


----------



## jmiller98

R1Lover said:


> Ok this is going to date me a little lmao but all true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few in there as well.
> 
> 
> Motorola Bag Phone
> Pioneer Fixed Cell Phone (mounted in truck)
> Nokia 6310
> Nextel i530
> Nextel Treo
> Nextel 1930
> iPhone 1
> iPhone 2
> iPhone 3g
> iPhone 3Gs
> Samsung Omnia
> Droid 1
> Incredible
> Thunderbolt


Did you miss the good 'ol days at bbos with bbcrackman? Haha


----------



## Rob

Blackberry Storm, Droid 1, Droid 2, Droid 2 Global, Droid X, Thunderbolt.


----------



## Nusince

jmiller98 said:


> Did you miss the good 'ol days at bbos with bbcrackman? Haha


bbcrackman... now there is a name I have not heard in a couple of years...


----------



## DrewM25

I switched to the Tbolt from the Droid X


----------



## greenblattsam

OG Droid
Droid X <- I definitely regret this








Tbolt


----------



## bmerrill63

BB 9630 (first smartphone)
BB 9650
DX
TBOLT
Sent by the Tbolt


----------



## jmiller98

Lets see...
Bag Phone
Moto Star Tac
Netel iden (not sure of the model)
Kroceya
Palm 
BB Curve 8300
BB world edition 8800
BB Storm 1
BB Storm 2
BB Curve 8500
HTC Eris
HTC Incredilble
HTC Thunderbolt

I know I missed some, but o'well.


----------



## hawgpapa

It started back in 1991 -I worked for Cellular One & GTE Mobilnet in Salem & Albany, OR (try to explain to customers why they can't get service once they leave the city limits 
Transportable (Motorola ?)
Motorola ("like a brick" phone)
Motorola "slim brick" phone
OKI (something)
Three iterations of the Nextel phone
two Blackberry's
Original Droid
Thunderbolt
Forgive me but I can't remember what I did yesterday, let alone, what I owned 20 years ago...


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Am I the only one that had a Sidekick LX? lol









Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## event121

R1Lover said:


> Ok this is going to date me a little lmao but all true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few in there as well.
> 
> 
> Motorola Bag Phone
> Pioneer Fixed Cell Phone (mounted in truck)
> Nokia 6310
> Nextel i530
> Nextel Treo
> Nextel 1930
> iPhone 1
> iPhone 2
> iPhone 3g
> iPhone 3Gs
> Samsung Omnia
> Droid 1
> Incredible
> Thunderbolt


I too had a Samsung Omnia. It was through it that I learned the ways of the dark side..errr..flashing (frequently)









In the "smart" category for me:
6700
Omnia
Droid 2 (Current)
Xoom (Current)
Thunderbolt (Current)


----------



## abtre

Shiftyshadee said:


> Am I the only one that had a Sidekick LX? lol


Ha, I'd venture to say so.

Voyager (Sold) -> Curve 8330 (Backup) -> Eris (Sold) -> D1 (Backup) -> Xoom (Current) -> Thunderbolt (Current).


----------



## smitty6750

Some Nokia bar phones
Moto razor
Bb Pearl
Bb curve
Bb storm
D1
DX
Fascinate
And the all mighty tbolt!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## area52

Same nokia bar phone
Some LG clam shells
Treo 650
Htc apache
Bb curve
Bb storm 1
Bb storm 2
OG droid
D2G ( damn asurion)
Tbolt


----------



## Trident

Some LG Clam Shells
LG enV
LG Dare
Samsung Omnia
Blackberry Storm 1
Motorola Droid 1
LG Ally (strictly for development)
Motorola Droid 2 (it was a gift - sold almost immediately)
HTC Incredible
HTC Thunderbolt

I feel like I'm missing something...


----------



## DRod2169

OG Droid -> Droid Incredible -> Droid X -> Samsung Fascinate -> Droid Incredible -> TBolt <3


----------



## wgpeter

OG Droid. Still love the thing but without a doubt, in love with the TBolt too.


----------



## Urukiora

Some LG flip phone
Motorola krzr
LG nV 3
Droid X
Thunderbolt


----------



## thecaptain0220

LG flip phone -> kyocera slider -> kyocera flip phone -> LG chocolate -> enV -> HTC touch(xv6900) -> og Droid -> DX -> TB


----------



## z0mbiexx

Droid X... but gf got a new line.. so i could get me a bolt


----------



## android_michael

BB storm 6 of them
BB tour 2 of them
Moto Droid
Droidx
Thunderbolt

next is a nexus on vzw and I've got a feeling its going to be awhile.. until then cm7!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrksbrd

OG Droid, then to D2, Droid X, then the mighty Thunderbolt


----------



## GrapeApe

HTC Incredible


----------



## TRE_588

Tmoble MDA (my first touch screen) -> Blackberry Curve (tmobile) -> Blackberry Storm (pos...vzw) -> Droid X (loved it for the most part) -> Thunderbolt (hellz yea)


----------



## adam_hawk

Previous was HTC Droid Eris (main phone). History? Don't ask. I started back in 1987 ...

I still have the Eris, the Droid, and the Incredible (unable to stop flashing







)

In the box I still have the Motorola Q, the Samsung i730, the LG NV, the Motorola ROKR, the Motorola V3 ....


----------



## mandog202

don't remember anything before the LG Envy (2007), switched to AT&T for iPhone 3G (2008), iPhone 3GS (2010), iPhone 4 (2010), and a Droid X (Jan - May 2011) for 5 months, before I decided to throw down the money and lock in unlimited 4G while I still could.
The iPhone makes a great HD alarm clock, and the X is still my plaything.


----------



## Scooter

LG Voyager
Blackberry Storm
Droid 1- never forget my first love
Thunderbolt!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TruSteelfan

My android history is in my signature


----------



## Stetsonaw

a variety of At&t, Tmo, Alltel and Verizon phones, a couple epic japanese feature phones, BB Storm, BB Tour, OG Droid, Droid 2, 2 Revolutions, now the bolt.


----------



## Speeddymon

OG Droid

10char


----------



## coggy9

I had a Nexus One. My father also got a TB...he had a CLIQ that I won from Motorola.


----------



## andy44512

eris, returned for the og droid(rooted)upgraded to the dx (rooted)passed it on to my wife now on the thunderbolt (rooted)waiting for gingerbread


----------



## ardy74

Currently the HTC Thunderbolt
Moto Droid 1
Samsung Rogue
Samsung Eternity
Samsung Blackjack I
Lots of Nokias


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Nokia flip-phone
iPhone 3G
Droid X
Thunderbolt...


----------



## shay d. life

Too many to cont. But the last few were:
Blackberry Storm
Blackberry Storm 2
OG Droid
HTC Incredible
........................now Thunderbolt happiness.


----------



## Droidscythe

The Incredible... Which is currently sitting on my desk running CM7 as my personal Netflix viewer / gaming toy while I wait for official ota netflix support for my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Kazer

Started on Verizon with a Samsung feature phone, went to AT&T for the iPhone 3G, got an iPhone 4 and couldn't stand iOS any more, switched to Verizon with a HTC Incredible that held me over until the Thunderbolt came out.

So glad I made the switch.


----------



## jr313

Started off with a OG Droid 1, Droid Incredible, Samsung Fascinate, now an almighty TB!


----------



## Jrocker23

My first Android was the Eris then the Tbolt. Still have 2 eris phones but truly love my thunderbolt. I have had no issues what so ever... cant wait for mr2 ruu


----------



## cloud36426

I came from the Droid X my first Android Device. Loving the Bolt.


----------



## MrCollins

Coming from the OG MOTO D1. Would have held off to make a better comparison with upcoming bionic, but cracked my screen and was out growing the RAM and phone storage. Loved my D1, in fact still have it as a back up, alarm/desk clock, music player, etc. However, with Chevyno1 and birdman dev'in on the TB(among other greats ;^)), figured I'd bite the bullet. Figured bionic would be locked down anyway.


----------



## 1techydude

Blackberry Curve, Blackberry Storm 1, OG Droid, Droid X, Droid Pro and now the Awesomesauce of the Thunderbolt.


----------



## wctaylor79

Oh.. Lets see.. Old nokia.. You know the one with snake.. Kyocera slider.. To many variations of razr.. Samsung I750.. LG voyager.. D1.. Thunderbolt..


----------



## Spencer_Moore

xv6700 verizon
vogue sprint
blackberry curve verizon
droid eris
og droid
Thunderbolt!


----------



## beyondyourscope

Droid in Dec '09, Droid 2 in Nov '10, Tbolt a week after it was released


----------



## th0r615

I had an AT&T Nexus One running CM7 and jumped ship to the Thunderbolt and have the beta CM7


----------



## Broadwayblues

Hello all,

Samsung Omnia
Samsung Blackjack
Moto 9q
Blackberry 9630 Tour + iPod Touch
BB 9650 Bold
Droid X
Thunderbolt


----------



## JsinLegacy

I came from a Droid X.. but I have also had a Droid 1, Nexus 1 (still have currently), Droid 2 Global, Evo 4G.. ehh thats good enough for now I suppose ..


----------



## Allen717B

far too many dumbphones--> eris --> fascinate --> t-bolt


----------



## Breakthecycle2

Oh man,

I had: 3 G1's, 
Mytouch 3G
Gsm HTC Hero
Nexus One
Evo
HTC HD2
Sprint Hero
Droid
Fascinate
Eris
Droid X

Current phones: Thunderbolt, Eris and Incredible


----------



## SnapJackelPop

I previously had a G2 with T-mobile that ran CM7, however after the merger was announced I decided to come over to the Big Red before unlimited data was taken out. So I grabbed the Thunderbolt. Loving it!


----------



## TDRaul

LG Chocolate
Motorola Droid 
Thunderbolt


----------



## Droidrev71

Samsung instinct, LG nv, DroidX, and now a Tbolt. Plus a Xoom.


----------



## PerCompLLC

OG Droid > DX > Thunderbolt


----------



## Buckeyefreak

Samsung alias...lg chocolate...enV touch...droid 1....droid x...wifes fascinate...and now the thunderbolt!


----------



## huntken

Lets see... Run of the mill flip phones>EnV 1>Omnia (what a mistake...)>Eris that was returned on release day for the OG Droid>Droid X>Fascinate>Thunderbolt


----------



## ke5hde

Lots of dumbphones
BB Curve....I hate trackballs!!
OG Droid
Droid X
Thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyZuul

generic track phone
V3m Razor
LG enV Touch
HTC Thunderbolt!!!!!!!


----------



## CheetahHeel

My first smartphone was the Eris. With all the brilliant devving for it I was happy up until the day I jumped in the pool with it.

Absolutely love the TBolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonrt

My first smartphone was the eris. I then moved to the fascinate and now I am very happy with my Tbolt


----------



## derichio02

No BS I have owned almost every mid to high end android phone released. They need to stop releasing so much as this is driving me crazy. Here are the names of some of them in no particular order: G1, Mytouch, Droid Eris, OG Droid, Evo, Fascinate, Vibrant, Epic 4g, G2, G2X, mytouch4G, Thunderbolt, Charge, Nexus Ones, Nexus S, Droid X, Incredible.

Before android I also had several Blackberrys and WinMo phones, and iHave used every iPhone as well. Android wins hands down for me.


----------



## EggoEspada

Yea, I came from the original Droid. I miss it a lot, but I'm more or less content with my Thunderbolt.


----------



## kook

D1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikereDD

regular cell phones (various)
OG Droid - still have
Droid X - sold
HTC Thunderbolt = <3


----------



## bridaddy69

First smart phone was a palm something or other then an 8525, tilt, fuse, incredible and now a tbolt...


----------



## beavis29290

I've been with verizon since November I went from A 
Droid x sold it 
OG Droid sold it 
Droid X sold it 
Droid Incredible Sold it
Thunderbolt....hahahah


----------



## Grand Prix

When I started I used a simple flip phone. My first smartphone was an HTC Ozone, which I loved. After that I went to the Blackberry storm which was ok but not great (i feel the same way about all blackberries now). My first Droid was the OG Droid and then I bought the Tbolt which if you didn't notice I dev for









Personally, I won't ever own a personal phone that has a screen smaller than the tbolt. It makes things so much nicer when web browsing and playing games.


----------



## _hendrix

OG Droid...started my love for rooting and romming. Droid 2 because of a warrenty issue, not enough roms for my addiction. Samsung fascinate soon after, Good phone. No stable Aosp, and touchjiz was nasty. Now here...with my Tbolt. praying the heavens bring forth Rom love. cm7 kicks butt


----------



## JASKRU

Droid X and before that an eris...


----------



## ssethv

Palm Pre Plus > OG droid > DX > Incredible > Thunderbolt


----------



## jsuli

Had the Motorola droid, awesome phone and I still play with it and won't stop till development does


----------



## P I T A

1. I can't recall the flip phone I had at first
2. LG EnV
3. Samsung Omnia (worst phone EVARRRRRR!!!!!!!!)
4. Motorola Droid
5. HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## StealthVoodoo

LG Versa -> OG Droid ->Droid X ->Thunderbolt -> Unlocked bootloader, dual-core LTE phone with CM7 (we'll see what's out in Dec.)


----------



## RasJacob

Samsung Omnia (junk)-->HTC Eris (awesome little phone. still can't believe it's running Gingerbread)-->Thunderbolt


----------



## 64nxgall

OG Droid


----------



## BartJJ

I came from a Samsung Fascinate. Probably the posterchild for why OEM's shouldn't be allowed to skin phones and must update within a certain time period =/. Ever since I got the TB (which btw I was very hesitant about because of the lower specced processor and screen and it not being dual core) I haven't looked back. I am now enjoying swapping between CM7 and das BAMF builds every couple weeks. Can't wait for the GB update from HTC to drop with source so we can get some undervolt kernels for it!


----------



## determinato

G1/ADP1, MT3G, OG Droid, Incredible, Samsung Fascinate, Thunderbolt.


----------



## Grand Prix

determinato said:


> G1/ADP1, MT3G, OG Droid, Incredible, Samsung Fascinate, Thunderbolt.


How was the G1 whenn it first came out? I've always been curious as I've never really seen anyone who was using one.


----------



## Retrokid223

BB9530 BB9550 BB9630 Droid BB9650 Droid Droid x Fascinate Incredible Iphone4 Thunderbolt


----------



## cikmaoto0732

nice song i like that


----------



## AaronR

HTC MyTouch 4G T-Mobile, before that Nexus S, before that Nexus One


----------



## DizzyThermal

Samsung A670 *[First Phone]*
Samsung A850
Motorola KRZR K1M
LG Voyager VX10000
LG enV Touch VX11000
Motorola Droid Milestone (Sholes)
HTC Thunderbolt (Mecha) *[Current Phone]*


----------



## Clmcm400

Hrm... some nokia flip out full keyboard gizmo in the 90's... that lasted forever, then a moto razr (the first one - black). I cracked the hell out of the outside screen when I got blackout drunk... my friends still won't tell me what happened (but I came to with a 'C' written on my forehead lol). Upgraded to a nokia n95 before it was available stateside and that lasted me from the release date until about 1.5 weeks after the TBolt dropped (bought from some euro phone vendor and paid $600 for it). Twas a boring phone with no touch screen or fancy bits, but it was a bad ass music player with nice external speakers and 5 megapixels back in the day, all I ever needed. Now that I have a TBolt (though I guess it really applies to any android...) I know what I was missing. =D


----------



## freehood4all

VZW Droid Sholes was my first android phone, the Thunderbolt is a very nice upgrade!


----------



## determinato

Grand Prix said:


> How was the G1 whenn it first came out? I've always been curious as I've never really seen anyone who was using one.


It was a pretty cool device actually, despite being a real brick, size-wise. I still have my ADP1 laying around for nostalgia.


----------



## explamphibian

LG Touch - Droid OG - Droid X - TBolt.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## boristhebladexx

OG droid holla!


----------



## sammyboy405

I also came from the OG Droid, gave it to my wife. She had a Droid Eris Prior to giving her the OG Droid.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I came from the Droid Incredible. Too bad i find myself using my inc more than my bolt!


----------



## perfoliate

Came from the OG droid. Every now and again I fire it up and am still amazed at what a great phone it is. Screen seems small now though, lol


----------



## imneveral0ne

I came from the Samsung Fascinate. Great phone, just too bad Samsung and Verizon didn't care about it :-\


----------



## Aoenone

og droid
htc incredible
Samsung fascinate
htc thunderbolt


----------



## crashdau

HTC Touch Pro 2
Motorola Droid X


----------



## bratliff

Og droid
droid x 
Samsung fascinate
Thunder bolt


----------



## velopirate

HTC Droid Incredible to HTC Thunderbolt. Before that, just a plain old Motorola World Phone.


----------



## dantheman66

Came from a Samsung Fascinate. Found a mint Tbolt for $200 on craigs, too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## cricketsmoke

Passion
Crespo
Mecha


----------



## DrkDroid

Storm2
Bold 9650


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Some flip phone
Voyager
Voyager in Titanium
Dare
Droid 1
Droid 2 (Replacement for Droid 1
Droid X
Thunderbolt


----------



## doomonu

Moto Razr
HTC PPC-6800
OG Droid
Fascinate
Thunderbolt


----------



## bobboman

since getting my verizon contract this is my phone lineage

Motorola V325
Samsung Glyde(returned)
LG Chocolate 2
LG ENV 2
Motorola droid
HTC Droid Incredible
Samsung Fascinate (returned back to incredible)
Samsung Fascinate(broke Incredible, was given Fascinate by Best Buy because of Replacement plan)
HTC Droid Incredible (traded fascinate for incredible)
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## kgbrown247

bag phone ---> loads of dumb phones ---> xv-6700 (3) ---> xv-6800 ---> droid x (3) ---> droid x2 ---> looking at the tbolt now


----------



## stolenphot0

TiLt II (AT&T)
Magic (AT&T)
DX 
Tbolt (as of yesterday!)


----------



## whiteblazer00

Handful of Motorola Nextel phones
Motorola Razr
Samsung Omnia
DX
And now the TBolt


----------



## cbncoupe

POS Motorola Nextel thing
Dont remember - some clamshell clunker
Blackberry Storm
Storm 2
Incredible
THUNDERBOLT!


----------



## bmcclure937

I got the Thunderbolt on launch day. My previous phone was the Nexus One (also got on launch day)


----------



## sigvoror

Had an OG Droid since Christmas season of 2009. Upgraded early to the HTC Thunderbolt because my digitizer was bad (gave me a good excuse with my wife to get a new phone).


----------



## Josh16061

Came from an HTC Incredible, and was up for my 1 year renewal, so I went with the best 4g option available.


----------



## earaiden

Samsung (Some flip phone)
Nokia 3250
HTC G1
OG Droid
Droid 2 R2D2
Thunderbolt


----------



## Stetsonaw

Random pre-2006 crap
Couple Random Japanese phones
OG Droid
Droid 2 R2D2
Thunderbolt


----------



## Breakthecycle2

I also just got a an EVO 3D for abougt a month. While it's pretty fast, speed wise, our Tbolts running 3.0 is just as fast and Sprint's Network is SUPER shitty.


----------



## psycho_maniac

I went from a Touch Pro2. I really was getting sick of a keyboard phone, but hated the touch screen on that phone. I really wanted the Thunderbolt but was unsure of how well the touch screen worked. Ive had the lg glimmer and that touchscreen scared me away. Anyways I decided to buy a used htc incredible and if i liked that i would definitely like the thunderbolt. Well, I loved it lol and I dont think i'll ever go back to a keyboard phone.


----------



## GoldenCyn

Came form a Droid X. Only things I miss of it is its weight and battery life.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Came from HTC Inspire "4G" from Motorola Atrix from iPhone 4.


----------



## riahon

LG Dare
Blackberry Storm 9500
Blackberry Storm 9530
Motorola Droid
Motorola DX
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## scottthreet32

1997 AIRTOUCH Motorola 6watt brick phone motorola microtec qualcomm thin phone motorola startec sharp z-800 phone vx 9800 Palm 700 wx..xv6800 htc Imagio ,THUNDERBOLT....

IF i missed a phone my bad


----------



## the kid escobar

Droid Eris to Thunderbolt. Any phones I had previous to my Eris are not even worth mentioning except for maybe the 300 dollars I shelled out in 07 for the Instinct while I was still with Sprint.


----------



## biggfish

All the Iphones to the TB. And im loving the phone so far.


----------



## jaydorsey1978

DX to TB. Love this phone so far just as stock. Can't wait to see what it does for me when I start putting goodies on it.


----------



## TheTyler0013

OG Droid.


----------



## Jose

Came from an iPhone 4. Before that a 3GS and OG iPhone.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

RAZR..some random dumb phones...touchpro 2...IPhone 3gs..OG droid..DX..DINC..thunderbolt 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35

TheBeavertownKid said:


> Wasnt that one of the biggest mistakes ever? I also got the Omnia and boy was it a royal pain in the ass and a piece for a phone haha.


agreed! And then i gave it to my brother who hated it so much that he went to a feature phone.


----------



## Bindy

Samsung SCH-U740 -> Samsung Omni -> HTC Imagio -> HTC Incredible -> HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Droid X here.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami

Windows mobile 6.5x HTC imagio with project teya 1.8.1 rom oc'd @ 768mhz

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ProfEngr

"sonami said:


> Windows mobile 6.5x HTC imagio with project teya 1.8.1 rom oc'd @ 768mhz


Same, cept NRG ROM.


----------



## altimax98

OG Droid


----------



## Veridor

iPhone 3G, Motorola Atrix, Thunderbolt


----------



## droidnp

Motorola razr 
Apple Iphone
Blackberry Storm
Motorola Droid
Palm Pre Plus
Droid X
Samsung Fascinate 
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Lex400

iphone 4 32GB on AT&T


----------



## Droid DOES!!

D1 (x2), D2 (x2), DX, Vortex, and TB...all owned at the same time but only 1 D1, 1 D2, and my TB remain.

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## xkingofgodzx

The sexiest phone on Verizon at the time the HTC Incredible. What an amazing phone. I still miss that beautiful piece of technology. I loved every minute with that phone. I waited a month to get it because everyone was out of stock. I got lucky, my local best buy had one in stock and i got my hands on it. It is the reason i love android so much. My Thunderbolt is the reason i will always love android.


----------



## finch

Suitcase phone, 
Motorola 8000 brick, 
Motorola Startak, 
Motorola Razr V3, 
Motorola Razr2 V9x, 
Samsung Blackjack, 
Nokia N95, 
Nokia N96, 
Iphone 3gs,

I know I've forgotten a couple.


----------



## rommer

OG Droid


----------



## Spaniard85

OG Droid and Fascinate. Working for VZW kicks ass when it comes to having phones. :	P

Sent from my CM7 powered ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Ibrick

We'll start at the first one I can remember the name of..

Moto Razr
Samsung Delve
BB Bold 9700
HTC HD2
Thunderbolt

Prior to the Razr, the only one I remember the name of was the Startac. First cell phone was a moto brick with a flip part that covered the keys. I tried searching for the name but came up empty..


----------



## gregnice37

I came from several blackberry's, the last being the Tour.


----------



## orkillakilla

I came from the Droid 2, and the HTC Eris before that.

D2 was HUGE upgrade from the Eris, and the Tbolt was a HUGE upgrade from the D2.

One of my favorite feature is the large screen, not to mention its faster, and I have 4G now!


----------



## Sleepin in CA

OG Droid
GPA 15
Peter Alfonso Ultra Low Volt 1.25 kernel


----------



## TodesEngel

My first post 

As far as "smart phones" go, I started w/ an SLCD Droid Incredible last Black Friday (free...everywhere) and got into "rooting" in March, and picked this baby up late April...Rooted following week. 

Feature phones I had the LG VX10000 (Voyager) for 2 years > VX11000 (enV Touch) for 3 weeks > DInc

Until I found HTC I've loved LG's VX line up of phones (started with 5200>5300>5400>9400>Voyager)

Really want to switch to Sprint just to play with the Evo3D...but I guess I could just buy the damn phone huh?

Also: Tendency to ramble. Sorry.


----------



## jcarson7

Droid Incredible with SkyRaider, still have it and still use it every day.


----------



## sewey

Some dumb phone lg I think
Blackberry tour 9630
Blackberry tour 9650
Thunderbolt and not looking back 

sent from my android device using tapatalk.


----------



## BiGTooT

Original Droid
Droid X 
Thunderbolt.


----------



## CHP

Motorola Q (Horrible, horrible, POS)
Blackberry Curve (POS)
Droid X (loved it)
Tbolt (love it more than the X)


----------



## g00s3y

Kyocera 2235
LG VX4400
LG VX7000
LG VX8000
LG VX9800
LG VX9900
LG VX10000
LG VX9700
LG VX10000
HTC Touch Pro
HTC Touch Pro 2
HTC Incredible
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## yurdle

LG Camera Flip Phone
LG EnV2
LG Dare
Motorola Droid X
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## mmmboba

Old popular Nokia
Voyager
IPhone 3g
Droid
Droid X 
Droid incredible
HTC thunderbolt
Something like that


----------



## emooney

thunderbolt 
nexus 1 
IPhone
HTC hero
HTC mogul
G1
HTC diamond


----------



## masri1987

OG Droid to Samsung Fascinate (aka POS), to now the T-Bolt


----------



## ferb90

Blackberry storm 2. God I don't miss it.


----------



## brucekr

Pre-Android
Droid Eris
Droid Incredible
Fascinate
Droid 2
Droid x
IPhone 4
Back to Incredible
Thunderbolt

For stock ROM's, the HTC were my fav by far. Glad there are developers to make custom ROM's. Life just isn't the same.


----------



## thunderpants

Thunderbolt 
Droid X 
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 3G
Blackberry Curve
Samsung Blackjack
Samsung sgh-i500

das BAMF Sense 3.0 RC4.9


----------



## SkullOne

iPhone 3G - tossed after a year due to AT&T's crap ass service and due to not wanting Lord and Master Jobs telling me what I can and can't do on my phone anymore.
Droid
Thunderbolt


----------



## EFoxwell

HTC incredible. Best phone I ever had.


----------



## sonami

Oh man, were going back to all our phones? I don't remember all of them tbh, but ill try to list as much as I can remember.

Moto bag phone
Moto brick
Nokia 63xx
Moto star tac
Moto razr
LG rumor
HTC imagio
HTC tbolt

There were plenty of other phones mixed in there, but nothing worth remembering apparently. Lol

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## pokedroid

I was swapping back and forth between the OG Droid, the DX, and the Dinc. No others compare.... yet

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## WBMc36

Came from the Incredible. Still an incredible phone. i love the screen real estate on the bolt, but miss the AMOLED most every day.


----------



## Joshjunior

Droid x and desired that for a dx2 thanks to the heads up about asurion replacing the x with the x2 from droid life. Then swapped it with a guy I met at my droid world for my beast tb


----------



## lukenova

My first android phone was the motorola droid. i loved it, but i went through 4 because at first, the keyboard was messing up, then i had other issues. i had them send me another android phone via warranty and ended up with the LG ally. the Ally was terrible. It wasn't popular so there was very little development done on it. there was really only one rom ever made for it that i could find. i love the thunderbolt so much better than the ally.


----------



## dandroid

came from dinc->DX->Fascinate->iPhone 4->Bolt goodness


----------



## tegan.ca

Motorola RAZR.

That's an all inclusive list.


----------



## Mausr

/\/\/\/\ I had a RAZR a couple phones ago. I thought it was nice for what it is, just a plain phone.

I switched phones AND carriers. I came from a Motorola Hint and US Cellular. The phone had a nice build but horrible software and sound quality.

I had an iPod Touch for a year before though so the smartphone thing wasn't too big of a shock. It's nice to carry one device around instead of two!


----------



## sonami

The razr was the first phone I really got into flashing roms and Modding. For what it was you could actually do alot with it

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## DigitalSileR

Motorola V220 ---> Motorola RAZR ---> LG Env2 ---> HTC Thunderbolt!


----------



## ThunderStick

MOTO cliq to
Nexus one to
Thunderbolt

Sent from my ThunderStick via a bolt of lightning.


----------



## crwallace2

BB Curve 8330
Droid Incredible
T-Bolt


----------



## Voldroid

LG Voyager / BlackBerry / OG Droid / Thunderbolt

What's funny is I still have all those phones. My father-in-law is now using the Voyager.


----------



## stuckhere4ever

LG Voyager
BB Storm /BB 8830 WE
BB Storm 2
Thunderbolt

By far this is my favorite phone.


----------



## dcs3473

iPhone 3GS
DroidX
Storm
BB8830
and to many more to list.


----------



## 06ms6

Had the iPhone 4 and an EVO and Hero before that. I jump around a lot but I think I'll be sticking with Android. iOS is still solid though; I just like to tinker.


----------



## Sunflash72

Came from a pre plus...

I miss webOS a lot but android has better support

Sent from my HTC Mecha


----------



## JustSomeDude

iPhone 3G
Nexus One
Tbolt


----------



## seang

HTC 6700
HTC 6800
HTC touch pro
Moto Droid1
HTC Incredible
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Ath315t

Sony Ericsson oldie, Samsung Blackjack, Cingular 8125, LG flip phone, Motor Droid.


----------



## Guest

OG Droid all the way!


----------



## HalosGhost

First Android phone was the OGD (A855), I also have an hTC Bee but it can't be S-Off'd, so I'm looking to get rid of it. Now Thunderbolt. Will likely be picking up an Eris for free to mess around with on the side soon.


----------



## SDC_Bolts

Omnia, D1, Fascinate, Tbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## want a droid

Droid 2


----------



## razor2006

Nextel (2003-2007):

Motorola i730 (still have)
Motorola i860 (still have)

AT&T (2007-2010):

LG CU400 (gave to in-laws)
Samsung SGH-D807 (still have) 
Apple iPhone (gave to fiancée)
Apple iPhone 3G (gave to father)
Apple iPhone 4 (sold on eBay to pay ETF)

Verizon (2010-current):

HTC DROID Incredible (still have, for sale...) 
HTC Thunderbolt (current)

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hille141

First smartphone was an HTC EVO on Sprint. Sprint's 4g network is abismal at best. My girlfriend had the Thunderbolt and got great 4g coverage in the Twin Cities. I bought my Thunderbolt off contract and got in before Verizon went to tiered data plans.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchu001

my phones go like this:
HTC Hero - Sprint
HTC Evo - Sprint
Samsung Epic - Sprint
HTC G2 - T-Mobile
and now....
HTC Thunderbolt - Verizon

let me just say, sprint and tmobile's 4g networks are no where near as good and fast as verizons. not to mention the MUCH better coverage i get with my thunderbolt


----------



## breugel

A buddy gave me his old Dinc when my blackberry died. I Loved it and kept it for 6 months till the Tbolt came out and got it the first day. My 15 yo son shoots sporting clays and I told him if he broke 90 in the state tournament then I would let him have it..... He shot a 97.


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2

Moto Droid - Verizon
Moto BackFlip - AT&T
HTC Nexus One - AT&T
Samsung Vibrant - T-Mobile
HTC Nexus One - T-Mobile
HTC MyTouch 4G - T-Mobile
HTC HD2 - T-Mobile
HTC G2 - T-Mobile
HTC THUNDERBOLT - Verizon

EDIT: now that I look at it.....HTC has been in my pocket for years.


----------



## mizterjroc

Before the TB, I had the Droid Incredible.


----------



## zeropants

HTC Hero
HTC Evo Shift 4G
iPhone 4
Now, the Thunderbolt


----------



## Cajungypsydude

Bean Can and String , worked good but sometimes it was hard to hear.I think it was an older model made by activision.


----------



## weezin9980

I came from samsung captivate. I totally bricked it even with the jig. Lesson learned the hard way. I know now to read before i think i know what i am doing.


----------



## lrs421

weezin9980 said:


> I came from samsung captivate. I totally bricked it even with the jig. Lesson learned the hard way. I know now to read before i think i know what i am doing.


Wow. Bricking a Captivate is hard to do.

I came from the Inspire on AT&T, good riddings

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymccoubrey

Droid x.


----------



## jdmrpm

htc ozone

i HATE windows mobile


----------



## rektide

HTC Fuze. Had an FRX06 build and some other kernel. Total shite, but was a better phone than this bunk POS thing that sucks at making calls, and I miss GPRS data something fierce. :wub: :ub: :wub Life goes on.


----------



## limitlesschannels

HTC Eris. A shockingly good dev community I'm leaving but I'm cool to be moving into the awesome one here  The over one inch screen jump was pretty crazy, tho


----------



## lambda

Droid 1.


----------



## julesism

My phone road from 2006 to present:
HTC Apache -> HTC Mogul -> HTC Hero -> Google Nexus One -> HTC Droid Incredible -> HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## johndiblasi

Phones:

Nokia ( little antenna) model # ?
Nokia ( green and black screen) model # ?
Samsung U 410
Samsung U 340
Motorola V3m
Motorola 325i
Blackberry 7100 series

Started tinkering with Java based phones and started working in the wireless industry,
Blackberry 8330
Blackberry Storm 9500
Blackberry Storm 9550

Moved to Android OS. Now heavy into linux and any varation of it.
Htc Eris ( rooted)
Og Moto Droid( rooted )
Lg ally ( rooted )
Samsung Fascinate (rooted)
Droid X (rooted)
Htc incredible ( rooted)
Htc Thunderbolt (rooted)


----------



## Nrfitchett4

1. Htc hd7 (t-mobile)
2. Htc hd2 (t-mobile)
3. Htc touch pro2 (sprint)
4. Moto q9c (sprint)
5. Various flip phones

wife's history
1. Iphone 4 (for 2 days, she couldn't stand it)
2. Samsung galaxy s 4g
3. Samsung vibrant
4. Htc hd2
5. Samsung instinct s30
6. Palm treo


----------



## nedenspreden

I came from a Samsung Omnia. It was absolutely terrible.


----------



## lu270bro

My first smartphone was the OG, and dammit did I get spoiled! I then got the DX, for the larger screen size, and it was..... OK. Liberty was fantastic considering the limitations moto put on the phone, but i absolutely HATED having to bootstrap every time I wanted to change something, and im not particularly fond of CWM Recovery anyways. I don't have an affinity for locked bootloaders (moto) and proprietary file systems, so i eschewed the sammy craptivate or whatever they called it on vzw an bought my first HTC phone- the Thunderbolt. I have to say that dev support has been amazing and having an unlocked bootloader / s-off is a wonderful thing. I believe i will keep this till the Vigor hits, or by some small miracle the almighty Nexus Prime (the One Phone to Rule Them All) is released on vzw...one can only hope

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## dubious1

My history of smartphones:
Palm Centro (Sprint)
Samsung Instinct (Sprint)
Blackberry Curve (Sprint)
HTC Fuze (AT&T)
iPhone 3G (AT&T)
BB Bold 9000 (AT&T)
BB Bold 9700 (AT&T)
iPhone 3GS (AT&T)
iPhone 4 (AT&T)
HTC Inspire 4G (AT&T)
HTC Thunderbolt (VZW)

As you can see I have a history of chaning phones lol. I'm kind of a tech nerd when it comes to phones, and I'm always one to want the newest thing. But since I've had the TB, and subsequently flashing BAMF and CM7, I have no urge to switch. Well, maybe when the Bionic comes out lol j/k (notice you'll see no Motorola smartphones on my list, although I was a Nextel subscriber back in the day).


----------



## liberatedx

Let's see I went from a Droid Eris to a blackberry curve, to a Samsung fascinate, then to a Droid x, to a Droid 2 global to a regular MOTO mill spec flip phone back to the Droid x and now to my thunderbolt. I was gonna try the charge but I really have had bad luck with Samsung phones. The fascinate was total garbage. But i love my bolt baby


----------



## dranyam

I still miss my OG droid.... But I sold it for 100$ to go towards my Bolt


----------



## Grnlantern79

Droid Incredible, I never unlocked it since I had to keep sending them back. I wish I would have kept my first one but after 2.2 upgrade battery was HOT when charging, phone would reset and wipe my data. Man....I am so glad I unlocked my Thunderbolt.


----------



## AnonymousGuy

iPhone 3G
Droid X.....
Droid X #2 (#1 restarted itself on it's own)
Droid X #3 (#2 had a blown out receiver speaker)
Droid X #4 (#3 wouldn't even let me set up before it started rebooting itself)
HTC Thunderbolt....(After #4 started rebooting day 1, I went in to Verizon, raised unholy Hell, and after getting "NO" a bunch of times, I was allowed to get the Thunderbolt, for the low price, with a SEVEN month contract....I wasn't about to be locked up for two years after that fiasco).

Right now, the Tbolt is on a probationary period as I'm out of the states. I want to root it, but want to know about stability and ease of use first. I rooted my Droid X, simple process. But I'm trying to learn about ADB prior to rooting the Tbolt (If I'm going to do it, I'll do it right the first time).

I'm very dissapointed that the Tbolt, after the first update this summer, started to do the same damned reboot sequencing that my Droid X's loved to do. That was frustrating as hell.


----------



## sonami

"AnonymousGuy said:


> iPhone 3G
> Droid X.....
> Droid X #2 (#1 restarted itself on it's own)
> Droid X #3 (#2 had a blown out receiver speaker)
> Droid X #4 (#3 wouldn't even let me set up before it started rebooting itself)
> HTC Thunderbolt....(After #4 started rebooting day 1, I went in to Verizon, raised unholy Hell, and after getting "NO" a bunch of times, I was allowed to get the Thunderbolt, for the low price, with a SEVEN month contract....I wasn't about to be locked up for two years after that fiasco).
> 
> Right now, the Tbolt is on a probationary period as I'm out of the states. I want to root it, but want to know about stability and ease of use first. I rooted my Droid X, simple process. But I'm trying to learn about ADB prior to rooting the Tbolt (If I'm going to do it, I'll do it right the first time).
> 
> I'm very dissapointed that the Tbolt, after the first update this summer, started to do the same damned reboot sequencing that my Droid X's loved to do. That was frustrating as hell.


We have some very stable roms for the tbolt if you choose to root. We have a ton of sense roms, either 2.1 or 3.0 or hybrids with both. We have aosp roms such as cm7 and omfgb. We have several radios to choose from, the ota mr2 is supposed to fix the reboots, but alot of ppl still had a few with it (myself included) the new chingy leaked radio fixed all that for me and alot of other people, but every bolt is different. Chingys new stuff uses the new gb base (radio and rom) so using his radio with gingeritis 3d beta 6 and ziggys kernel has been the trifecta for me with power, stability and batt life. This is from this morning. Moderate use during the day yesterday . Stock batt.


----------



## AnonymousGuy

sonami said:


> We have some very stable roms for the tbolt if you choose to root. We have a ton of sense roms, either 2.1 or 3.0 or hybrids with both. We have aosp roms such as cm7 and omfgb. We have several radios to choose from, the ota mr2 is supposed to fix the reboots, but alot of ppl still had a few with it (myself included) the new chingy leaked radio fixed all that for me and alot of other people, but every bolt is different. Chingys new stuff uses the new gb base (radio and rom) so using his radio with gingeritis 3d beta 6 and ziggys kernel has been the trifecta for me with power, stability and batt life. This is from this morning. Moderate use during the day yesterday . Stock batt.


That screen grab is a thing of beauty. I got the HTC extended battery from VZW just prior to leaving. Would love just to use the slim one during the workday.
I was not aware that people are STILL having issues with the random reboot, even after the root process.
To be fair, I really want to put CM7 on this bad boy. I've been holding out for the GB updates....but that date is as nebulous as ever.


----------



## Admann

just to throw my two cents in...I came from a BlackBerry Storm > Droid > Droid X > and now obviously the Thunderbolt...glad I switched...


----------



## Walter White

HTC touch pro > HTC Droid Eris > HTC thunderbloat 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon2x

Haha. I could be here all day if I listed my non smartphones dating back to 1997... But since 04 I've had:

Blackberry Pearl
Blackberry Curve
Blackberry Storm
Blackberry Storm 2
Moto Q9M
Samsung Omnia
HTC Droid Eris
HTC Droid Incredible
Moto Droid X
IPhone 4 
HTC Droid Thunderbolt (currently)

MAN I've had a lot of phones! Thank God for Craigslist.... Lol.


----------



## doomedromance

Motorola v120e (VZW)
Motorola T720 (VZW)
Motorola V600 (T-Mo)
Nokia 3250 (GSM import)
Motorola Q9m (VZW) ---for almost 3 years.. Wow!
BB Tour (for almost a month then returned it, trackball was jacking up...)
HTC Touch Pro2 (had that for 3 days before going back to the Q)
Motorola Droid
Motorola Droid 2 (replacement given when my D1 screen "randomly stopped working" aka I dropped\threw it at the floor in a bar)

Then I finally couldn't handle that p.o.s. D2 anymore and bought a 2 month old TBolt for $280 from some bank manager next door the the verizon auth seller that gave me the tip that he was selling it.

When I had the D1 the Bionic would have been my dream. After having the D2 and seeing every phone since the D1. I don't want to touch Motorola ever again unless given Vanilla Ice Cream Sandwich. =)


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

Came from a Fascinate, before that a Droid Inc and before that a Moto Droid.

Really enjoying CM 7 on this device.


----------



## morrowa2

Samsung flip phone --> LG flip phone --> XV6800 --> HTC Touch Pro II --> HTC Incredible --> TB

Missing MIUI ROM though!


----------



## waywardshinobi

Was on alltel before vzw so I had a razr v3m then a razr 2 but got rid if it because it sucked. Then some random samsung touch feature phone. Next was droid eris then the tbolt


----------



## movielover76

My last phone was a Samsung captivate and before that an iPhone 3gs both OK but I hated at&t love the thunderbolt


----------



## GarnetandBlack

BB Storm -> BB Storm 2 (yeah, they fooled me twice) -> Droid X (loved this phone, but wanted unlimited 4G) -> Thunderbolt (hated it at first, but it is growing on me).


----------



## Jodiuh

The infamous Fascinate.

Tbolts the first smartphone I've been happy with since first owning a Samsung Blackjack 2 more than 4 yrs ago. I've owned the Curve, Storm, DROID 1/2, Eris, Incredible, Pre, and the iPhone4.

Nothing comes close to this things super wide screen for comfortable portrait orientation reading.


----------



## jaxenroth

Dumb phone, BB pearl, BB storm, BB tour, BB bold, BB storm2, DX, T-bolt.

Sent from my phone


----------



## waryoverlord

I had a voyager then chocolate touch and finally got my bolt.


----------



## pcar1947

DINC1 unrooted. Its my backup for my tbolt


----------



## MikeyFlo

I came from an Droid Incredible running CM7 and I'm loving the bigger screen. Battery life is pretty similar to what I was seeing on the DInc.


----------



## wfagan59

Several dumb phones - Nokia 5300 - T-Mobile Shadow/HTC Juno - G1 - iPhone 3GS - Nexus One - Vibrant - Tbolt and a Xoom

the nokia and shadow really got me into tinkering with my phone ( I was an allshadow.com addict). Then when Android came out, I had to get into it. Got a G1 as soon as I could. Moved to Iowa, and Tmobile coverage sucked, Wife and I sold our G1's and went to AT&T iPhones. Lost mine snowboarding right as the Nexus one was coming out, and I haven't looked away from android sense. Although, the Vibrant's lag and failure of a gps turned my wife back to the dark side (Apple). Can't pull her away from her iPhone 4, I've tried.

Got a xoom using work needs as an excuse to myself and wife. It was an on and off love affair, but recently, it's finally working the way i always thought it should. Love it now.


----------



## lowrenttechguy

Samsung Focus->OG Droid->Droid X->Incredible 2->Droid Charge->LG Revolution->HTC Thunderbolt.

Sent by way of carrier pidgeon.


----------



## Jodiuh

lowrenttechguy said:


> Droid Charge->LG Revolution->HTC Thunderbolt


I skipped the other LTEs and went straight for the bolt. I would LOVE to hear your thoughts on them and why you moved on!!


----------



## DragonBlade

Started with BB Storm. then Upgraded to Droid X... Which I then returned and got a Samsung Fascinate. Great Display and Camera Compared to the X. Nothing else.
I then Traded My Fascinate back to a DX. Found someone who didnt Like their Bolt and gave him $100 Bucks and my DX for it. His was a little beat up but thanks to the Rolling Restarts I was able to Get around the Warranty Issue and Get a New one....Havent Looked back Since. :grin2:
Waiting to check out that HTC Vigor


----------



## Ezekiel2214

Storm 1(junk) -> OG Droid(awesome) -> Fascinate(crap) -> TB- love it, development community reminds me of my OG Droid


----------



## lowrenttechguy

Jodiuh said:


> I skipped the other LTEs and went straight for the bolt. I would LOVE to hear your thoughts on them and why you moved on!!


Well by far the Droid Charge is the most hyped, but I had horrible call quality on mine and it is a phone at the core, plus it shouldn't have been called a Droid. Revolution was nice but seemed rushed by LG so they would have something in the space. TB is the better of the three to me because call quality is good even on ROMs and the hardware is pretty rock solid.

Sent by way of carrier pidgeon.


----------



## TheTyler0013

I came from the OG Droid. I am Hoping to upgrade to the Nexus Prime when its released.


----------



## dragonsanus

I came from the incredible. Loved that phone! Loving this one too.


----------



## rouftop

Palm Centro. :tongue2:


----------



## Scorch

Env Touch. Worst phone I've ever owned in my life. Will never buy LG again because of it.


----------



## XiriX12

Well i have had many phones both dumb and smart! I did use BlackBerry (8330 + 8310, 9550 and 9650) for the last 4 years before getting the Thunderbolt on launch day. Love it but the Vigor is very tempting!


----------



## psu_tb

My past phone Nokia 6185(Sprint) >startac(sprint)>MOTO 270c(VZW) MOTO v60> MOTO t720 > MOTO v710 > MOTO e815 > MOTO q > Samsung omnia> HTC incredible > HTC thunderbolt


----------



## droflo2.0

Came from a Droid X. I do miss the battery life!


----------



## killalude

HTC Eris
MOTO Droid 
Droid 2 global
HTC incredible
HTC incredible 2 
HTC thunderbolt

To be honest I liked the incredible 2 the best.


----------



## DWG

I came from the razr with T-mobile and then Verizon. I then had a blackberry storm, the Droid og, and now the thunderbolt. I know that people have had issues with the different phones but I've been blessed with not having any major issues with any phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterTM

Samsung Vibrant
HTC myTouch 4G
Samsung Nexus S
HTC Thunderbolt

Going to get another Nexus S again sometime soon because I absolutely hate the thunderbolt.. (No Offense)


----------



## Jasoraso

Motorola V710 + Dell Axim (winmo!!)
Samsung i730
Motorola Q
Motorola Q9m
HTC Touch Pro 
HTC Touch Pro II
HTC Droid Incredible
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Aquarius169

Tmobile,HTC HD2


----------



## Aquarius169

htc hd2 now TB


----------



## JBO1018

Dumb phones...then BB Storm. I can't believe how many people got the Storm 2 LOL no offense. Now I have the TB.


----------



## bwhite757

I'm just going to stick with the smartphones I've had:

Blackberry Pearl
Blackberry Storm 1
OG Droid
Fascinate
Droid Pro
Droid 2 
Droid X
LG Revolution
HTC Thunderbolt

I would have stuck with the Fascinate had it gotten service at my house, but sadly I am on the fringe of the Verizon network. I had to trade it for another phone because my wife wasn't going to give me back the OG I gave her when I got the Fascinate. I was completely bummed after being spoiled by the openness of the OG, nothing Dev wise compared until the TBolt. I'm very happy with this phone, but I still occasionally miss a physical keyboard.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

Treo,storm 1 and 2,dx,fascinate,t-bo all of them has their ups and downs


----------



## cubarican84

Apple IPhone 3GS
HTC EVO


----------



## Spazzymz

Nokia ???
Audiovox (flip phone)
Samsung instinct
Evo
Incredible
Thunderbolt

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forum App.


----------



## Toll

Razor
LG Dare
BB Storm1/2
OG Droid
Droid Inc
Droid X 
HTC Thunderbolt... i must say its the best so far


----------



## dzyuba

Smartphones I've owned:

BlackBerry 6510
BlackBerry 7510
BlackBerry 7520
Palm Treo 700W (worst phone I ever owned)
BlackBerry 8700C
BlackBerry Curve 8300
BlackBerry Curve 8330
BlackBerry Tour 9630
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## coheirnt

Lg dare 
Droid incredible 
Droid x
Droid 2
Fascinate 
Droid incredible 2 
Thunderbolt (waiting for the prime)

Sent from my thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## pmdied

Handspring Prism/ Visorphone! The FIRST smartphone.
Treo 600
Treo 650
Treo 700
Treo 755
Droid Eris
Droid Incredible
Thunderbolt


----------



## el-bori

Original Droid, Incredible, Fascinate and ThunderBolt. Waiting for something out of this world to upgrade again. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## boltboy

BB Storm 
Droid X
iPhone 4
Thunderbolt 
(Prime)


----------



## winkly

Recently Droid X > Droid X2 (blech) > Tbolt that will be here Friday!


----------



## lennyjew

I came from the eris and was pretty happy with it thanks to the awesome dev community behind that little phone.


----------



## Cblox

Apple iPhone 3G, overclocked, jailbroken, and virtually attacked in every way, tweak-wise. Awful.


----------



## lortay78

Nokia brick
Seven years in prison
Lg NV2
OG motor Droid
Droid X
Mecha
I'd go back to Moto if I could get an unlocked bootloader. I miss the solid construction. Hate the plastic scratches, the peeling kickstand, poor battery, but customization is the name of the game.


----------



## dhyamato

-A Nokia candybar phone
-A couple flip phones (Motorola/LG)
-Palm Centro
-Palm Pre+
-Thunderbolt


----------



## dzyuba

dzyuba said:


> Smartphones I've owned:
> 
> BlackBerry 6510
> BlackBerry 7510
> BlackBerry 7520
> Palm Treo 700W (worst phone I ever owned)
> BlackBerry 8700C
> BlackBerry Curve 8300
> BlackBerry Curve 8330
> BlackBerry Tour 9630
> HTC Thunderbolt


and Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## amp21x

Original Motorola Razr
Samsung Alias
LG Dare
Original Motorola Droid
Motorola Droid 2
Motorola Droid X
Apple iPhone 4
HTC Thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## martin028

lg enV
lg voyager
samsung glyde - returned almost immediately
lg enV touch (voyager 2)
droid x (3 of em lol)
tbolt (on my 2nd)


----------



## DWG

Had the old razr, then the blackberry storm, then the droid, and now the Tbolt. The Tbolt has been the best so far, although the droid was nice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanNCase

Can't remember what the first one was.
motorola e815.
Motorola Q9m.
Omnia 910, apparently I'm the only person that liked it.
Touch pro 2 (Verizon)
Thunderbolt, and even though I'm up for an upgrade there isn't another phone i would want except maybe the note (if the fireball turns out to be a 5" or bigger tabphone I'm all over it).


----------



## slimc84

iphone3g, then blackberry storm2(worst phone ever made)


----------



## 1gridlok2

Omnia 
Omnia 2
Thunderbolt

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

Treo 650
Droid 1


----------



## Money Mike

I traded my charge for the thunderbolt and I'm very happy I did.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad

'Bolt is my first smartphone, I came from an enV Touch (which was, honestly, a really rad dumbphone)

to whoever was discussing it on page one...my wife had the Omnia too. Holy crap, what an amazingly awful phone.


----------



## mrtonk

Treo 650
Treo 700
Samsung Omnia
Palm Pre Plus
Thunderbolt

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## Mattes

Verizon XV6900 (HTC Vogue)
Palm Pixi Plus
LG Vortex
HTC Thunderbolt
Bionic
Incredible 2
HTC Thunderbolt

And a bad esn Droid x that I won't count.


----------



## movielover76

Samsung Focus (work) given to me by work after I got the thunderbolt, good phone, wp7 is nice and easy for a work only phone.
Blackberry Torch (work) - The worst smartphone I've ever used in my life !
AT&T Captivate - owned 6 months, switched to Verizon because of AT&T, not the phone itself.
Iphone 3GS - owned 1 1/2 years
LG Voyager
Motorola e815 (best cell reception of any phone I've ever owned)
Nokia something,, can't remember any farther lol

The thunderbolt is the best smartphone I've owned without question, 3GS low res screen always irked me as android phones out at the same time had better screens
and Captivate's borked GPS aggravated me to no end.

HTC is my favorite smartphone manufacturer, Samsung's phones are nice but kind of flimsy, with occasional issues and Motorola phones while some of them are good phones are just too locked down for me to consider.


----------



## slimpirudude

LG 8300
Razrs
LG chocolate (with the wheel)
Some prepaid pos
Droid 2 global
Thunderbolt. 
Is my first HTC phone..and I like it







love the dev support!!!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using the Tapatalk Premium app


----------



## twizzler703

Some LG Flip phone i cant remember
LG Chocolate (still one of my favorite phones lost it though







)
Motorolla Q
Samsung Omnia (First learned about custom Rom's also lost







)
Blackberry Tour (9630)
HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## cammiso94

OG droid > Tbolt. i loved my droid, i had lots of fun with that. now i have it, planning to do some hardware mods with it. i plan to put the droid 2 hardware in the droid 1 case. they are the same size motherboard, so i can see that it should work out ok.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Samsung flip phone.
Motorola Razr.
Blackberry 8830.
Samsung Glide.
Blackberry 8830.
OG Droid.
Thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi

cammiso94 said:


> OG droid > Tbolt. i loved my droid, i had lots of fun with that. now i have it, planning to do some hardware mods with it. i plan to put the droid 2 hardware in the droid 1 case. they are the same size motherboard, so i can see that it should work out ok.


I must ask why? Isn't the d1 and d2 cases almost identical? So what would you gain? I know I would love to put the d1 innards in to a moto devour case. Always said that the devour case is what the d1 should of had and the keyboard was way better.

As far as my phones

Old Nokia the one everyone had. Lol
Moto razr 
Moto razr 2
Original moto droid
HTC DINC
HTC THUNDERBOLT.

So they was all good phones and served me well. I think I will hold on to the bolt for quite awhile as the roms and themes are kick tushy and wait for a great phone to come out. Right now not much out there now that my bolt can't do. The gn just seems more of a fad phone as the first one to come out with ics. When more phones comes out with ics and better stats. I feel the gn will lose a lot of backing. Look at the bolt first 4g phone for Verizon and now look at it.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Bindy

Only listing the smart phones I've had:

Samsung Omnia (if you'd call that a smart phone), HTC Incredible, HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## TCM

EnV Touch.


----------



## tekhna

HTC Touch-->Palm Pre-->Thunderbolt-->(probably replacing my Thunderbolt with an Incredible 2, or a Rezound if CS offers it)


----------



## frellingfrakker

I cant remember past these.

Motorola Razr
Palm Treo
HTC Touch Diamond

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## DefTone

Wow lets see:

An old Nokia
An old Samsung flip phone
Motorola Razor
Blackberry (boring phones by the way)
HTC Hero
LG Optimus S
Finally The T-Bolt


----------



## chefthomas99

Original Razr
Palm Treo
Samsung moment
HTC hero 
HTC Evo
Samsung Fascinate
Droid X
Samsung Continuum
Droid X
Htc Thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

